# Java - Automatischer Download einer ZIP-Datei



## okko (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir von euch jemand sagen man folgendes Problem mit Java lösen kann?

Ich möchte die datei tageskurse.zip die unter der URL 

http://www.oenb.at/ebusinesszinssae...se?action=downloadDailyRates&downloadForm=csv

erreichbar ist, automatisch downloaden ohne das ein User einen button drücken muß.
Das Programm soll täglich von einem Task gestartet werden, und die Datei dann downloaden und speichern.

Ich habe es jetzt mal auf folgende Art versucht:

http://schmidt.devlib.org/java/file-download.html

aber da dürfte es mit der URL ab ?action ein Problem geben denke ich.
Es kommt der Fehler:



> java.io.FileNotFoundException: zinssaetzewechselkurse?action=downloadDailyRates
> (Die Syntax f³r den Dateinamen, Verzeichnisnamen oder die Datentrõgerbezeichnung
> ist falsch)
> at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method)
> ...



Ich hoffe es weiß jemand von Euch wie das geht? Danke!


----------



## procurve (1. Februar 2008)

1. Warum postest du das nicht im Java-Forum?

2. Versuch mal den HttpClient der apache foundation, zu finden hier: http://hc.apache.org/index.html


----------



## okko (2. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort!
Sorry, hatte ich übersehen das es ein eigenes Java Forum gibt...
werde es dort nochmal posten.


----------

